# We broke down and listed our place.



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Trying to sell our place ourselves hasn't worked out so we're signing up with a realtor and see what they can do.

Seems that rural acreage with a big off-grid home is more unusual than we thought and we need some help.

Offgrid150.simpl.com is our web site and I'll post a link to the MLS listing when I get it.

Don


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

I wish you the best and hope your property sells soon!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## countrytime (Sep 23, 2012)

Beautiful piece of property---over my price range by about half a million dollars..lol....I would think that selling a piece of property that expensive would indeed be best with a Realtor....I wish you the very best of luck


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Your place is very special. I hope the greater exposure brings you a buyer!


Tim


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

You have a lovely place there. Hope you find just the right buyer sooner than later!


----------



## V-NH (Jan 1, 2014)

Really amazing property. I hope you find someone who wants to buy it. It's going to take a very specific buyer for sure.


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

We had Josh take some better pictures.

http://joshuography.smugmug.com/Real-Estate-Photography/Thunder-Rd/n-JVSvk/


----------



## John Haylow (Apr 23, 2006)

Very nice property. Good luck with your sale.
All the best,
John


----------



## myheaven (Apr 14, 2006)

Wow you house is amazing!


----------



## Gray Wolf (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks. We're discovering that only a few tire kickers are interested in the house and 60 acres as a 'homestead'. 

It seems that due to our remote location and being bordered on two sides by forest service land, we're getting the most interest so far from survivalists and nudists. We're incidently both of those, and it's a great place for that, but we figured that the buyer would have broader interests.... like all the chickens and ducks and gardens.

The agents we have now seem to be working it but no offers so far.

We just hope that it sells soon and we can move to the area in Texas we have our eye on.

Stay tuned.


----------

